# NHR for residency obtained as a third country citizens who are family member



## Anya Hargreaves (Dec 4, 2020)

Hi

Can someone who obtained their residency as a family member apply for NHR status? Thanks.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

It's not _how _you become resident but _when _that matters, so yes subject to meeting the usual criteria (not resident in the preceding 5 years etc).


----------

